# Kids interfering with sex.



## TomJohnson (Nov 13, 2020)

we both want to have sex more but now that kids are older it seems to be more of a problem. Kids are up late and wife does not want them to hear.

how.do y'all deal handle?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Turn on the TV. Move the bed away from the door.

Or, just accept that they know what you're doing anyways. Besides, it sets a good example for how married couples are.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

TomJohnson said:


> we both want to have sex more but now that kids are older it seems to be more of a problem. Kids are up late and wife does not want them to hear.
> 
> how.do y'all deal handle?


Is it realistic to think the kids will even hear you having sex? They are probably off doing their own thing. Anyways, like said above, turn on the TV or music, move your bed to an outside wall, fix issues if the bed makes noise. 

I understand your wife might not be able to relax if she's worried about the kids hearing you but it's really not the end of the world and it's not going to scar them for life.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

The answer depends in What the noise-iest part of your sex is. If it’s words/grunts coming out of your mouth or the moving around out the tv on or listen to an audiobook/music. Or find a position that is most quiet. 
If it’s the bed banging against the wall, shove a pillow between the headboard and wall.
If it’s the bed squeaking... buy a new mattress/bed, or have sex on a chair.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you make concern about the kids hearing part of the fun? A variation on the having sex in risky places? For my wife and I, never a huge issue because she's totally unresponsive to PIV sex, so no noise, and because she's silent, I don't feel like going wild sonically myself.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

There are many easy solutions.... are you sure she isn’t finding excuses? You can [email protected] on the floor pretty dang quiet.... let’s get real.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Put on music or the TV and try other things advised above. 

Be sneaky. That can be part of the fun.

It might also help to change times. Get u[ before the kids do and get busy. If the kids go out for a while, sneak in some sexy time. No need to wait until bedtime.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Like the poster above said, we changed our time when the kids were teenagers...since teens tend to sleep until noon, and we would be up for hours before them, we had plenty of time to have sex in the morning, and they had NO idea!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Our children never knew when their Mother and I were having sex, because WE WEREN'T.

I tought it was healthy for our kids to know that their parents LOVED each other. My wife thought sex was too yucky for our kids to know about it.

I need a do over. LOL


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife and I used Vaseline. We put Vaseline on the doorknob so the kids could not turn it to get in our bedroom.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> There are many easy solutions.... are you sure she isn’t finding excuses? You can [email protected] on the floor pretty dang quiet.... let’s get real.


That's what I was thinking, because my need for sex over-rode any care I had of keeping my kids (or anyone else) from hearing me!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> Our children never knew when their Mother and I were having sex, because WE WERE'NT.
> 
> I tought it was healthy for our kids to know that their parents LOVED each other. My wife thought sex was too yucky for our kids to know about it.
> 
> I need a do over. LOL


EVERY DAY is a do-over...make new choices if the old ones aren't working to get you what you want!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TomJohnson said:


> we both want to have sex more but now that kids are older it seems to be more of a problem. Kids are up late and wife does not want them to hear.
> 
> how.do y'all deal handle?


Play music. Pipe down.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lock the door. Get a good noise machine with different sounds. TV or radio on.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

One time this divorced dad told me that having sex in the house with children in another room was not only disgusting, but a sin. So I rubbed one out using his Watchtower magazine and never called him again.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

C.C. says ... said:


> One time this divorced dad told me that having sex in the house with children in another room was not only disgusting, but a sin. So I rubbed one out using his Watchtower magazine and never called him again.


LOL!! But seriously you are speaking of an unmarried Christian. I know it's a joke, but some people you just cannot talk to about this stuff.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

This has been a HUGE problem for me. Just one kid, but back home all year to do school. I'm noisy and can only really let go --- please her well and myself --- if I can be noisy and expressive. And take plenty of time, not quickie stuff. Frustrating year! Heck, for Christmas she's getting a get-away weekend so we can duck the kid and make noise. I'm more rough than not.


----------



## missus_ashleigh (Dec 18, 2020)

TomJohnson said:


> we both want to have sex more but now that kids are older it seems to be more of a problem. Kids are up late and wife does not want them to hear.
> 
> how.do y'all deal handle?


Soundproof your bedroom. I'm serious. There are even youtube tutorials on how to soundproof a room. It doesn't have to be as soundproof as a recording studio but it will add a layer of comfort and calm a bit your wife's worry your kids might hear you.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Isn’t that what movies and video games are for... distract kids so parents can slip away?

Following my wife into the shower always works and the water noise helps.

You have got to install a sturdy latch on the bedroom door so you don’t have to worry.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a psychological thing for the wife... music won't do... you are doomed...


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I hear what you all are saying but, my wife still is inhibited...some of the problem is that our bed makes noise and so does my wife. 

Do people just close/lock the door with the understanding that it is "mommy/daddy time"


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

think positive said:


> I hear what you all are saying but, my wife still is inhibited...some of the problem is that our bed makes noise and so does my wife.
> 
> Do people just close/lock the door with the understanding that it is "mommy/daddy time"


Have you tried the bathroom? Walk in closet? when my kids were little we spent a bit of time on the floor as to limit the noise.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

think positive said:


> I hear what you all are saying but, my wife still is inhibited...some of the problem is that our bed makes noise and so does my wife.
> 
> Do people just close/lock the door with the understanding that it is "mommy/daddy time"


Have you tried fixing your bed so that it doesn't make noise? There are several ways to fix it, depending on what's causing it. Your wife can learn to be more quiet and show it in other physical ways, which can be fun.

You can (and should) teach children that mom and dad need time together, if that's in the bedroom so be it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey, if the kids don't want to hear you have sex, they can put on headphones or play some music. The main thing is you have a lock on your door so they can't just barge in. I'm amazed how few people have a lock on their bedroom.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

think positive said:


> I hear what you all are saying but, my wife still is inhibited...some of the problem is that our bed makes noise and so does my wife.
> 
> Do people just close/lock the door with the understanding that it is "mommy/daddy time"


If your kids are little enough to still say mommy /daddy then they are little enough for a nap. Mommy and Daddy can then have an adult nap.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

think positive said:


> I hear what you all are saying but, my wife still is inhibited...some of the problem is that our bed makes noise and so does my wife.
> 
> Do people just close/lock the door with the understanding that it is "mommy/daddy time"


You can fix the bed, might take some trial and error but it can be done, or have sex on the floor. My wife will sometimes smother herself with a pillow if she can't control herself. We have had to deal with this more living in a rental, while we build our new house. Our old house and the new house we are building both had separate Master Bedroom wings far away from the kids and I sound insulate all the interior walls of our houses. The new house setup will be such that we could be yelling and screaming all night in our bedroom and the kids wouldn't hear a peep. 

You'll figure it out. It's an adjustment.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Go to bed early because if you lose your beauty sleep you will be a midget and also be ugly when you get to age 20
Beauty sleep is only between 8.30 and midnight.
If you have a nightmare, go to your sister's bedroom or put the light on on very deem and go back to sleep.
Do not knock on mum and dad's door because we have to get up early and go to work. 

The whole family goes to bed early and the girls were brought up on early bed regime, and early rising to line up for showers. 
So we used to have morning sex then rest for half an hour then I get up first and have a shower before getting the girls up For evenings He reads to them (or they read to him) and as soon as they fall asleep we go to bed. 
Sleep overs for them before covid meant free house. Days off for one of us or both are also good


----------

